

Khan videos, learning, and reinforced misconceptions - iguvnbiugb
http://www.veritasium.com/2011/03/khan-academy-and-effectiveness-of.html

======
JoachimSchipper
Relevant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2429522> ("Khan Academy: the
bad").

------
mcdaid
This reminds me of my old chemistry teacher, we used to enjoy watching his
demonstrations because half the time they didn't work. Excuses would be made
about a bit dirt must have been in the test tube or out of date chemicals etc.

But it made the lesson interesting (we wanted to see it fail), watching a well
made video is less engaging than seeing a live demonstration.

~~~
unknownguy
Am I the only one thinking that having a good presentation alone is not enough
to learn automatically? You need to practice what you learn to make it sink
in.

In other words: it depends on the individual student to practice. Just looking
at the teaching method and ignoring that factor is not enough imho.

EDIT to clarify: Criticizing something but ignoring a potentially big factor
is not enough.

------
gojomo
This resonates with the study discussed earlier this year that _less legible_
study materials were actually recalled better:

[http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2010/12/harder-to-re...](http://bps-
research-digest.blogspot.com/2010/12/harder-to-read-fonts-boost-student.html)

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Interesting, but it doesn't seem to control for the possibility that study
materials presented in a subtly different way are recalled better. (I'd
imagine Arial is used a lot in schools...)

